

Great Toilet-Roll Holder Design - spxdcz
http://danzambonini.com/toilet-roll-holder-design/

======
DanielStraight
Cool I suppose, but I would much prefer a simpler solution. A solid steel rod
that bends 90 degrees at the end, high enough to keep the roll on, but not
high enough to prevent changing it. Like this:

    
    
      |                              Here is where
      |                              the rod is
      +------------------------------anchored.
    

Assuming the radius of a toilet paper tube is greater than 3 line heights.

